# [SOLVED] MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot



## Xabache (Jan 5, 2009)

I go to reboot, win 8.1 says restart, screen goes black, computer keeps running but does not reboot, nothing happens. power off/on restarts, system runs fine otherwise, wth?
msi z87g43,i7-4790(z97),crucial2gb,all stock drivers


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot*

Just a guess here. Maybe your video signal only is lost? what is your monitor and video card and how is it connected? I have the board but in mATX fashion. I run 3 flavors of Linux, windows 7 and 8.1 and don't have this issue. A listing of complete system specifications would help.


----------



## Xabache (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot*

Stock Intel HD 4600 with latest video driver, and 8 year old samsung syncmaster 17" lcd a tried and true warrior. Both perform ideally, neither has any issue. But you are right, something is just popping off at OS restart. In win81pro I hit shut down, the system turns off - then power button, back on like normal. But when i hit restart it's like it goes into hibernation and won't wake up. The monitor doesn't glow black it turns off black and no key press makes any difference. It has always been like this from the start.

Full System: opcorn: (All purchased new last week from amazon, rakuten, tiger direct, newegg)
Intel Core i7-4790 Haswell 3.6GHz LGA 1150 84W Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics 4600 BX80646I74790
MSI Z87-G43 Desktop Motherboard - Intel Z87 Express Chipset - Socket H3 LGA-1150 - ATX - 1 x Processor Support - 64 GB DDR3 SDRAM
Crucial Ballistix Tactical 2GB DDR3 SDRAM Memory Module
Rosewill Green RG530-S12 ATX12V & EPS12V Power Supply
Western Digital WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache


----------



## Xabache (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot*

Update: The problem persists through another clean install, this time windows server 2008 r2 throughout the install "wait for reboot" process and afterwards once fully activated and drivers updated. Same, same: Start menu [shutdown] shuts down cleanly, power button powers it back up. Start menu [Restart] results in a dead screen continuation with no typical rebooting sounds computers make the monitor just powers off while the computer runs on. Face rolling the keyboard does not wake it up, power button/reset button do nothing, only psu power off/on restarts this new otherwise perfectly functioning desktop pc.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot*

Try another PSU. If the discharge between starting and restarting seems to cure it you have your answer. It's either the PSU or the mainboards power handling of the wake up state from the restart.


----------



## Xabache (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot*

Could you explain a lot of that better please, Chronogeek. "If the discharge between starting and restarting" means what? And I could benefit from a better understanding of this "mainboards power handling of the wake up state from the restart" And latest, a reset button reboot has the same effect.


----------



## Xabache (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot*

And surprise ot myself, the power switch does power the system on and off once on, though I never found a home for my old cases three pin power light, as this has a two pin interface. I am currently test this PSU on my year old i3


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot*

Just a shot in the dark, since you have new components and have tried two OS'.
Have you tried another monitor? 
Are you using Onboard Graphics?


----------



## Xabache (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot*

I did not try another monitor but good idea, and yes HD4600 integrated graphics with latest drivers.

I tested the PSU on my other computer and it reboot perfectly. I boxed up the motherboard and am awaiting RMA notice. Can't say I am surprised, when i opened the factory sealed bag a screw fell out... I suspect it was a factory reconditioned board being resold by Rakuten (Buy.com) as new through their supplier antonline. Lesson? shop amazon their return process is seamless, despite them shipping far more used goods as new than anyone I have ever seen, at least it returns easy.

Used sold as new, I keep a special boot for those people. Always inspect ever package you get expecting to return it unless proven otherwise keepable. And I knew this wasn't but i tried anyway and wasted two days for my efforts.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot*

Sadly more and more selling new boards when they have actually been returned recently even at newegg. I hope your new RMA'ed board works out for you.


----------



## Xabache (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot*

used sold as new... and we are the real problem. We save, and dream, and when it comes we don't inspect the interior for finger prints, inspect the seals for tampering, look for former ownage. We are easy targets for corporate scams. The interior of a new product is pristine, anything else is used.

My new policy, shop only where the return is free and without effort, and I don't expect anything but a nuisance until I have approved my new shipment as not being tampered with. Be smart people! They won't stop shipping us used equipment as new, until we stop accepting it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot*

Reliable vendors, i.e. Newegg, do not sell returned items as new.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot*

They don't do it on purpose it's rare but it does happen.


----------



## Xabache (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot*

They absolutely do it on purpose. ANTonline through rakuten (Buy.com) isn't replying to my RMA. Most of what amazon ships directly is previously returned items. And Newegg sent me a reshrink wrapped video card. Used sold as new. I will only ever shop at a store with a bullet proof return policy, and unfortunately that is amazon, buy it, try it, return it, become part of the problem as they resell your used goods as new.

A full description of the fraud I have been hit by with my appeal to Google Trusted Stores:



> It is important to understand that Rakuten will try to sidestep liability of this issue by saying that this product was provided by antonline.com a "marketplace partner" and not them, which places, in their mind, the burden on that partner. But it is Rakuten who states on their webpage which I have a copy of at the time of purchase, of the product in question "Condition: Brand New" and this label is not associated in any way with antonline.com who supplies the product for Rakuten, therefore the liability for our issue, that condition claim, is on Rakuten for they are the misrepresenting party here.
> 
> Either company making amends is fine, so long as they refund my entire purchase price, and pay return shipping. Though my two full days lost due to this fraud only guarantees them that I uncompensated will never shop there again, for selling me a used, factory recondition pc motherboard.
> 
> ...


Now if I may return us to our original thread. I have one MSI z87-G43 motherboard that will not reboot (read above if you are unfamiliar) and I have not received any offer to see it returned. What are my options to resolving this situation? If it would reboot it would be okay. How can i fix this board? Ask me anything you need.


----------



## Xabache (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot*

Google Trusted Stores stepped in and credited me in full, with paid shipping on return. I purchased a new Z97-G41 PC Mate that reboots like a charm! Thanks all.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: MSI Z87-G43 won't reboot*

Glad you have the issue resolved and thanks for posting back.


----------

